# Armour or thyroid



## arammoth (Mar 17, 2011)

Which thyroid medication works better for people with hashimotos? Armour or synthroid.

Does one need to split armour and take half in the morning and the other half in the evening? Does this method work better as the T3 lifespan is short?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arammoth said:


> Which thyroid medication works better for people with hashimotos? Armour or synthroid.
> 
> Does one need to split armour and take half in the morning and the other half in the evening? Does this method work better as the T3 lifespan is short?


This depends on whether you are converting T4 to T3 well or not.

First step is to get labs; FREE T3, FREE T4 and TSH.

Are you on any med yet? Most people do give Synthriod a try first and most people are converters so that works out well.


----------

